# Crying while pooping (closed v old thread)



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

I just took my almost 2 year old female out for her first morning pee and poo. She pooped like she always does but cried while doing it. I could see she was in pain but there was nothing I could do, she has never done this before. She eats raw and her poops are always nice hard little balls. Her poop looked normal like it always looks, no blood in it at all. I thought about going to the vet but what if she was just constipated? I don't want to go to the vet for him to tell me she is constipated. But could it be something else? Has this happened to anyone else before? I will wait until she goes again and if the same thing happens a second time, we will head to the vet.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

koda girl said:


> I just took my almost 2 year old female out for her first morning pee and poo. She pooped like she always does but cried while doing it. I could see she was in pain but there was nothing I could do, she has never done this before. She eats raw and her poops are always nice hard little balls. Her poop looked normal like it always looks, no blood in it at all. I thought about going to the vet but what if she was just constipated? I don't want to go to the vet for him to tell me she is constipated. But could it be something else? Has this happened to anyone else before? I will wait until she goes again and if the same thing happens a second time, we will head to the vet.


Samson is prone to constipation with his raw diet and this has happened to him more than once. I find giving him a few small spoonfuls of pumpkin after every meal (2-3) really helps with this. Your dog may just need more fiber in her diet - you could also consider cutting down the amount of bone if you're over 10% or right at 10%. I wouldn't drop too much below 10% though, if you're already there.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

too much bone 

give the dog a more moist mix , add some fish oil , hemp oil , even real butter 

Carmen


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Danielle: I wonder if something is bothering her in her leg or hip, or pad. When dogs go in that crouching position to go to the bathroom, it can be painful to crouch if they have some kind of injury. Or if she runs through weeds and foxtails, could something have gotten stuck up there?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the poops are "nice little hard balls" - too bony , like stones .


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

@Caliboy: Her hips and everything else seem to be fine, I checked her over good.

Everyone else: Thanks so much, maybe she is getting too much bone. I will start to give her some pumpkin, I already have some frozen in ice cube trays in the freezer, she loves them like that. I will get some fish oil also. I hope her next poop is not so painful, it was so hard to watch her like that.

Again thanks everyone.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes too much bone - I would add more muscle meat.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

This happened to my dog before, he had eaten too much bone. I didn't take him to the vet because even though he was in pain when he pooped, he was still able to get the poop out. He pooped twice on the day that this happened, and each time he cried. Then he was fine.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If it's not the raw diet, the crying always has me concerned that there might be an internal fistula that hasn't quite made it into a full fledged perianal fistula. 

Definitely make sure the food is right first.


----------



## Sassafras (Mar 3, 2015)

My dog is a Shih Tzu cross, 10 years old. Two years ago he started crying when he pooped. The vet examined him and took xrays and found nothing and no blood in the stool. We changed his food and put him on pain killers. The crying continued. They took an MRI and still found nothing, and all this was getting expensive. Taking him out for walks twice a day was so upsetting for me because I knew this was going to happen each time, and my heart was breaking for him. After 2-3 months of misery, the 'tips' of his ears got an infection and so the vet put him on Amoxil and he stopped crying with the poops. Finally! Something was working but it was short-lived only a week. So then the vet put him on the antibiotic metronidazole for intestinal infections, for 15 days and he was cured!! That was 2 years ago. The moral of this story is - even though there is no blood in the stool, and the dog continues to cry,as the vet to try metronidazole. It was like a miracle.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

This HApenned to my dog once and it ended up he had some kind of worms? Parvo or giardia or one if those things. Sorry it was a long time ago... Take your dog into the vet and have their stools checked. My dog would cry too to use the bathroom until we figured out what it was.


----------



## BeachLvr (Jul 17, 2013)

If it happens again get her examined. Any blood? Sometimes an early sign of PF.


----------

